# ISO patchen

## KiLLaCaT

hi @all1

ist es möglich eine ISO datei mit einer anderern ISO datei zu patchen?

ich habe flogende situation zu meistern:

ich hab ein ISO file, das am anfang einen fehler hat. und eine 2. ISO, von der ich nur den anfang besitze. und ich möchte also die 1. ISO mithilfe der 2. reparien.

hat jemand lösungsvorschläge?

MfG

jax

----------

## Crash1976M

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> hi @all1
> 
> ist es möglich eine ISO datei mit einer anderern ISO datei zu patchen?
> 
> ich habe flogende situation zu meistern:
> ...

 

HI

Theoretisch könntest ja beide iso-files als pseudo filesystem ins richtige filesystem einbinden und daraus ein neues iso basteln (theoretisch möglich) - ich hab das allerdings noch nicht benötigt. 

mfg

Mike

----------

## KiLLaCaT

Danke,  das hab ich so ähnlich vor, leider kann ich die iso nur mit -ro mounten.

THX

jax

----------

## de4d

wuerde sowas wie

```

dd if=<endefutsch> of=<anfangfutsch> count=<sovielfutsch>

```

versuchen

=> man dd

----------

## Crash1976M

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> Danke,  das hab ich so ähnlich vor, leider kann ich die iso nur mit -ro mounten.
> 
> THX
> 
> jax

 

und wenn du den Inhalt dann rauskopierts und dann ein neues iso daraus erstellst (mit xdroast glaub ich kannst das machen so wie beim nero...) - dass sollte doch hinhauen oder ?

----------

## mb

hmm,

nen iso rw mounten wär aber nen nettes feature   :Very Happy: 

aber mounten (ro), kopieren, patchen und mkisofs... das müsst gehn..

#mb

----------

## KiLLaCaT

meinst du die ISO in a verz werfn, modifiyieren und dann mit am cd tool die neue ISO erstellen& brennen.

THX,

  jax

----------

## hakan

Kann man unter Linux auch *.ccd, *.bwt, cd-images mounten (so wie mit daemon tools unter windows)??

Das wäre ne echt feine sache, dann bräuchte ich zu spielen nicht immer die cd zu wechseln.....

----------

## KiLLaCaT

bestimmt! probiers mal!

----------

## hakan

habs probiert, was mache ich falsch ...

```
mount --bind beispiel.ccd /beispiel/verzeichnis
```

Dann kommt die meldung, dass es sich nicht um ein verzeichnis handelt...(stimmt ja auch irgendwie  :Wink: )

Und wenn ich die Datei dort eintrage, dann heißts, dass es kein Device ist, was ja auch stimmt.

Ich krieg das nicht hin, HILFE.

----------

## mb

hmm.. hab grad kein iso da... aber ich nimm immer:

```

mount -o bind /blubb/my.iso /mnt/isos -t iso9660

```

check das mal...

#mb

----------

## hakan

habs probiert, es kommt immer noch die fehlermeldung, dass es sich um kein verzeichnis handelt. habs allerdings auch nur mit blindwrite und clonecd images probiert.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

leider gibts keine option fuer das mounten von .ccp

in meinem schlauen buch steht zumindest nix drinnen.

JAx

----------

## hakan

schade, schade, ich such mal nach sowas wie daemon tools für windows. vieleicht gibts das irgendwo im netz auch für linux.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

wenn man weis, wie diesedinger funktioneiren kann man das sicher in C programmieren.

----------

## hakan

jetzt habe ich mit die demo von ut2003 gesaugt und hab ein *.bin datei.

kann ich denn die irgendwie mounten, oder muß ich die brennen???

----------

## rojaro

moin,

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> hi @all1
> 
> ist es möglich eine ISO datei mit einer anderern ISO datei zu patchen?
> 
> ich habe flogende situation zu meistern:
> ...

 

klar gibts, allerdings sind binary diffs eine etwas sehr rechenintensive geschichte und daher auch recht langsam. gibt verschiedene implementationen ... bdiff - wohl das ausgereifteste von allenBinaryPatchBpatchrfix - fuer Binary Diffs via rsync uebers Netzwerk allerdings ist keins dieser tools im portage tree, musst du also selbst von hand installieren (am besten nach /usr/local/bin). ich denke mal das dir diese antwort am besten weiter hilft :)

----------

## KiLLaCaT

THX,

auf so eine Antwort habe ich eigentlich gewartet.

THX,

jax

----------

